# Sticky  Hobby Shops that sell G Gauge trains



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK

I see threads every once in a while where someone is going to be in a area and asks if there is any hobby shops worth stopping at. SO, Let's create a thread with all the Hobby Shops that sell G Gauge Trains by state. Please copy the list in the post before yours and add your entries under the state they are in. Maybe we can get Dwight to make this thread a sticky so it stays at the top of the forum. Please leave the good or bad comments about the hobby shops for a different thread.

*Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida*
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot
*Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming *


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Alabama 
Alaska 
Arizona 
Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 
Arkansas 
California 
Colorado 
Connecticut 
Delaware 
Florida 
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot 
Georgia 
Hawaii 
Idaho 
Illinois 
Indiana 
Iowa 
Kansas 
Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 
Maryland 
Massachusetts 
Michigan 
Minnesota 
Mississippi 
Missouri 
Montana 
Nebraska 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
New Mexico 
New York 
North Carolina 
North Dakota 
Ohio 
Oklahoma 
Oregon 
Pennsylvania 
Rhode Island 
South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
Texas 
Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 
Washington 
West Virginia 
Wisconsin 
Wyoming


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If two or more are C 'n P'n at the same time there will be ommissions...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please add Hobby Shops in Canada and around the world below the list of the states if you like. 

Yes, we can all check to make sure all are included and add them as we go.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Alabama 
Alaska 
Arizona 
Arkansas 
California 
Colorado 
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 
Florida 
Georgia 
Hawaii 
Idaho 
Illinois 
Indiana 
Iowa 
Kansas 
Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 
Maryland 
Massachusetts 
Michigan 
Minnesota 
Mississippi 
Missouri 
Montana 
Nebraska 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
New Mexico 
New York 
North Carolina 
North Dakota 
Ohio 
Oklahoma 
Oregon 
Pennsylvania 
Rhode Island 
South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
Texas 
Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 
Washington 
West Virginia 
Wisconsin 
Wyoming


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

uh oh.... looks like prople are just copying yours... you gonna compile them?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Alabama 
Alaska 
Arizona 
Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 
Arkansas 
California 
Colorado 
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 
Connecticut 
Delaware 
Florida 
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot 
Georgia 
Hawaii 
Idaho 
Illinois 
Indiana 
Iowa 
Kansas 
Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 
Maryland 
Massachusetts 
Michigan 
Minnesota 
Mississippi 
Missouri 
Montana 
Nebraska 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
New Mexico 
Albuquerque, Trains West
New York 
North Carolina 
North Dakota 
Ohio 
Oklahoma 
Oregon 
Pennsylvania 
Rhode Island 
South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
Texas 
Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 
Washington 
West Virginia 
Wisconsin 
Wyoming


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains West, Albuquerque, New Mexico


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
*Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

*Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida*
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot

*Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
*Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm

*Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
*Trains West, Albuquerque, New Mexico

*New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming *


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
*Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

*Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida*
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot

*Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
*Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm

*Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
*Trains West, Albuquerque, New Mexico

*New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming*


*Alberta*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited
*British Columbia*
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop
*Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia
Nunavut 
Ontario*
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby
Toronto - George's Trains
Toronto - John's Hobby
Orangeville - Hockley Valley Railroad
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway
*Prince Edward Island
Quebec*
Montreal - Max Trains
Montreal - Udisco Ltd.
*Saskatchewan
Yukon*
*
*

Man, this is tough.
I added the Canadian provinces and territories but every time I want to insert a blank line to separate the provinces everything below that point disappears.


So then I tried to edit my post later but all I ended up doing is automatically moving the entry where I wanted to insert a line to the bottom of the list.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
*Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

*Arkansas
California
*Burbank, Train Shack
Los Angeles, Allied Trains
Pasadena, Original Whistle Stop
San Dimas, Train Stop
Upland, Upland Trains
Ventura, Gold Coast Station Trains

*Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida*
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot

*Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
*Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm

*Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
*Trains West, Albuquerque, New Mexico

*New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming*


*Alberta*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited
*British Columbia*
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop
*Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia
Nunavut 
Ontario*
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby
Toronto - George's Trains
Toronto - John's Hobby
Orangeville - Hockley Valley Railroad
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway
*Prince Edward Island
Quebec*
Montreal - Max Trains
Montreal - Udisco Ltd.
*Saskatchewan
Yukon* 
Southern California checking in....I'm sure I missed a couple, hopefully other can add to the list


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*Alabama
Alaska
Arizona*
Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold

*Arkansas
California*
Burbank, Train Shack
Los Angeles, Allied Trains
Pasadena, Original Whistle Stop
San Dimas, Train Stop
Upland, Upland Trains
Ventura, Gold Coast Station Trains

*Colorado*
Denver: Caboose Hobbies
Westminster: Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
*Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot

*Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa*
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm

*Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
*Annapolis: Star Hobbies
*Massachusetts*
Malden: Charles Ro
*Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico*
Trains West, Albuquerque, New Mexico

*New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
*Broomall: Nicholas Smith Trains
*Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming*


*Alberta*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited
*British Columbia*
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop
*Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia*
Nunavut
*Ontario*
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby
Toronto - George's Trains
Toronto - John's Hobby
Orangeville - Hockley Valley Railroad
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway
Prince Edward Island
*Quebec*
Montreal - Max Trains
Montreal - Udisco Ltd.
Saskatchewan
*Yukon *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The forum quoting mechanism is getting in the way... 

I'd suggest a database.... or I can host a web page and update it so all you need to do is post the additions and I'll update the web page... 

This kind of thing needs to be either a database, or more organized structure, and doing this here will be a huge pain (and soon lost) 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

As usual, Gtrg is absolutely right. 

Maybe a database is overkill, but the way we're going right now isn't going to work. 

One thing I would suggest is to add the hobby stores web address where available. 

I could probably also add a category to the Large Scale database ( www.gbdb.info ) for hobby shops that carry G-Scale. 

Knut


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Even worse than the complications I pointed out early... I noticed a Typo! in my entry...oh dear.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

In CA, 
Narrow Gauge Junction in La Habra 
Bridgemasters in Placentia 
The Train Crossing in Costa Mesa 
Milepost 38 in Anaheim 
Morgan's Big Trains in Huntington Beach
Arnies in Westminster 

BTW, Allied is in Culver City, not Los Angeles. Culver City is a city unto itself and is not part of Los Angeles.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Web page created:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ere-to-buy*

All updates welcome, but I request we keep it factual, saying nice things is always appreciated of course, but negative comments, even if true, really have to be substantiated as the typical... and even then, why bother to list them?


You can pdf the page or copy the text.

You can post here, or email me directly at [email protected]

As I get time, I'll add addresses, phone numbers and hours, but if you have this info, I'll gladly add it. 


Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Massachusetts, Worcester The train Place 
Duxbury Duxbury Green 


Rhode Island Warwick Grandpas Trains


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

updated... is the shop name really "Duxbury Green"? 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Florida, Pinellas Park, H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

updated 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not any good at qoute/copy/paste, 
But for Minnesota you can add Scale Model Supply in St. Paul and add Hub Hobby in both little Canada and Richfield. 
Also there's Carr's hobby in Duluth. There was another store in Fridley, but I think they folded just after I moved down here to Taco Land. 
Besides, I do most of my buying online or over the phone. Price is better.

As for FL...
Randy, you forgot Ray's over in East Orlando. He still has stock at a great closeout price, due to his wanting to get out of the business. 
I know that there was 2 shops in Ft. Lauderdale, but can't remember their names









Rocky 
BTW. Did anyone mention Watts in Indianapolis IN ???


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it would help if there was some indication how much G-scale a particular shop carries, some of the shops in Canada that I listed carry only G-scale wheras others carry mostly H0 and N and only a little G-scale. 
If the purpose of this listing is as stated in the original post that type of information would be very useful. 

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone feel free to send that information... 

I changed the format to add bullets, so unlimited text for each store... 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*
Alaska
Arizona*
Tucson; Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold

*Arkansas
California*
Burbank, Train Shack
Los Angeles, Allied Trains
Pasadena, Original Whistle Stop
San Dimas, Train Stop
Upland, Upland Trains
Ventura, Gold Coast Station Trains

*Colorado*
Denver: Caboose Hobbies
Westminster: Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
*Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot

*Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa*
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm

*Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
*Annapolis: Star Hobbies
*Massachusetts*
Malden: Charles Ro
*Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico*
Trains West, Albuquerque, New Mexico

*New York*

Hurley Country Store Hurley NY 845-338-4843
Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 

*North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
*Broomall: Nicholas Smith Trains
*Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming*


*Alberta*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited
*British Columbia*
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop
*Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia*
Nunavut
*Ontario*
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby
Toronto - George's Trains
Toronto - John's Hobby
Orangeville - Hockley Valley Railroad
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway
Prince Edward Island
*Quebec*
Montreal - Max Trains
Montreal - Udisco Ltd.
Saskatchewan
*Yukon *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I assume it's just the 2 stores in NY...

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy

Updated...

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Escondido, CA - Value Craft

La Mesa, CA - Reeds Hobby Shop


Where is the brick and mortar St. Aubins????


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more for Canada: 

For Ontario: 

Goderich- Machan's Home Hardware 

For B.C.: 

Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 

Keith


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

In Massachusetts add Duxbury Green, The Brass Caboose, Piano Works, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe(Maybe). Trrain-Li (No retail locarion but people do pickup at his location.), Hogie's Hobbies (Mainly on consignment.), Poneer Valley Hobbies, probably a few others. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, please look at the link, not people copying the old list... that was the problem in the first place... 

duxbury green is already there. 

Please give the city at least on the shops people... any other info is helpful.. 

web page updated: http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

Greg


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Arkansas - Rail and Sprue Hobbies - Jacksonville (about ten minutes north of Little Rock on 67/167.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

California - Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - Roystrains.com for phone and directions


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Calif. for G-scale. 
Railroad Hobbies.... 119 vermon st. Roseville.. Fair stock.. 
Bruce's Train Shop... 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento.. Some stuff. 
R/C Country Hobbbies .... 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento.. Best stock for around here.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen (and Noel... laff!!!) (you know I love ya Noel!)

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

Updated with latest info... 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg-

Some I have visited and/or ordered from with good service:


Watts Trainshop, Zionsville, IN


G Scale Junction, Newark (Granville), OH
The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop, Cartersville, IL 

Brentwood Station, Pittsburgh, PA

There are a few others, but they had limited supplies/secondhand only that I will not post. 

There are also a couple other good ones (Davis Electronics in Cincinnati and Ridge Road) that have gone....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 16 May 2011 02:47 PM 
Calif. for G-scale. 
Railroad Hobbies.... 119 vermon st. Roseville.. Fair stock.. 
Bruce's Train Shop... 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento.. Some stuff. 
R/C Country Hobbbies .... 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento.. Best stock for around here.


I think a few additional words or a one-liner for each of the shops listed would really help people decide which hobby shops in an area to visit.
Something like Noel posted above and I added to some of the Canadian hobby shops.

I find many shops that claim to carry G-scale have only very few items in stock.........but they can order everuthing is what I'm being told.

Trouble is that this doesn't do me much good if I'm just passing through.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, please check the link before submitting duplicates... 

Knut, agree completely, already stated earlier in the thread... contributions welcome, and also stated on the site... 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Greg, did not see Watts in the thread above and not on your list until after submit....also, it looks like Brentwood (Pittsburgh, PA) got tacked onto the end of G scale Junction in the Ohio section. 

Another one I rememberd and have had good luck with is RLD Hobbies from Albion, IL. They list an address, so I assume they have a storefront, maybe someone else can verify?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Updated, and thanks for the correction. Yes, Robby has a storefront... requirement for certain products he carries. 

Greg 

*Alabama*
*
Alaska
*
*Arizona*
[*]Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold[/list] 

*Arkansas*
Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies

*California*
[*]Anaheim - Milepost 38 [*]Burbank - Train Shack[*]Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - *[url]http://www.roystrains.com*[/url] 
[*]Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing [*]Culver City - Allied Trains[*]Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts[*]Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains [*]La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction [*]La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales[*]Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses.[*]Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop[*]Placentia - Bridgemasters [*]Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock[*]Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff[*]Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area[*]San Dimas - Train Stop [*]San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110* http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ *[*]San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses.[*]Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section.[*]Upland - Upland Trains[*]Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains [*]Westminster - Arnies[/list] 
*Colorado*
[*]Denver - Caboose Hobbies[*]Westminster - Mizell Trains[/list] 
*Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
*
[*]East Orlando - Ray's[*]Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby[*]Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com[*] Winter Park - The Hobby Spot[/list] *Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois*
[*]Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop, Cartersville, IL [*]Albion - RLD Hobbies[/list] *Indiana*
[*]Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road, Zionsville, IN [/list] *Iowa*
[*] Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm[*]Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies[/list] 
*Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
*
[*]Annapolis - Star Hobbies[/list] *Massachusetts*
[*] Duxbury - Duxbury Green [*] Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place [/list] 
*Michigan
Minnesota*
[*]St. Paul - Scale Model Supply[*]Little Canada - Hub Hobby[*]Richfield - Hub Hobby[*]Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth[/list] *Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico*
[*]Albuquerque - Trains West[/list] 

*New York*
[*]Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843[*]Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 [/list] 
*North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio*
[*]Newark - G Scale Junction, Newark (Granville), OH[*]Pittsburgh - Brentwood Station, Pittsburgh, PA[/list] *Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania*
[*] Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains[/list] 
*Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming*

*CANADA*

*Alberta*
[*]Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby[*]Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/[/list] 
*British Columbia*
[*]Kamloops - Interior Crafts[*]Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose [*]Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ [*]Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/[*]Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop[/list] 
*Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia*
*Nunavut*
*Ontario*
[*]Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby[*]Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware[*]Orangeville - Hockley Valley Railroad, all scales but a large G-scale selection http://www.hvrr.ca/[*]Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium[*]Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/[*]Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/[*]Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/[*]Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/[*]St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies[/list] 
*Prince Edward Island*
*Quebec*
[*]Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 [*]Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php[/list] *Saskatchewan*
*Yukon *


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart in Cheektowaga NY (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) still does carry soem Large scale trains and some hobby supplies but is rapidly becoming more & more of a toy store. 
Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in Horseheads NY (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. Beware however that a good share of the business is not in stocked trains and supplies but in drop shipping through the website. 
I've visited BOTH Trainworld and Trainland in the past and they are neat trips if you are in the NYC/Long Island area.Trainworld easy to get to on the subway. Trainland not as easy, but i believe you could take the LIRR to get there? Both with decent stocks of the items they sell. I believe Trainworld in Brooklyn however is the main warehouse and distribution point? 
There are a few other places in NY state that carry some Large scale but nothing I've found recently. used to be a place in the Jamestown area but eh retired and the other hobby shop focuses on RC planes, cars, & boats along with models. A small place I recently found locally specializing in Z-scale with some N-scale and airsoft guns. Not even a decent selection of hobby supplies. Used to be a really nice place in Batavia that carried large scale in some quantity but I beleive Ridge Road Station forced him out of business? 

Chas


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Eastside Trains. Kirkland, Wa. Nice inventory of Large Scale.
http://www.eastsidetrains.com/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Smoke Stack Hobby Shop in Lancaster, OH. OK selection of large scale amongst other scales. One of the few "old timey" train shops I still know of.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Updated.... remember at least give me the city and state and name... 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

Greg


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Good evening,

city-state: Concord, California 94518
shop: Custom Model Products => locos +rolling stock in brass and 1:32
http://www.custommodelproducts.com/

greetings from Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Updated and thanks, 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgia
Trainmasters
Buford, Ga
601 East Main St
PH 678-546-3600
Later RJD


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

n Michigan: 
Erie.....JACKIE'S TRAINS (5 miles from Toledo, Ohio) 
Livonia.....MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
Bridgeport....Jct Valley Hobby Shop 

in Ohio: 
West Chester....ENTERTRAINMENT JUNCTION


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Massachusetts:
The Brass Caboose - Hanson 
Piano Works - Sandwich 
Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe(Maybe) - Rockland 
Trrain-Li (No retail locarion but people do pickup at his location.), 
Hogie's Hobbies (Mainly on consignment.) Brockton and Wareham 
Poneer Valley Hobbies - W. Springfield 
Snows Home & Garden - Orleans, MA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen, web site updated.. 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy 

This may turn out to be something after all... don't hesitate to add (factual) comments... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. Warwick, Rhode Island 02888. Phone: (401) 463-7803. Fax: (401) 463-7824


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan, got it.. 

Greg


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 12, 2008)

Hockley Valley Railway isn't in Orangeville Ontario anymore. It's in Alliston, ON


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Walter's Hardware, Wilkes-Barre, PA 
Warrior Run Loco Works, Nanticoke, PA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Updated: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Greg*


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wisconsin 
Milwaukee/Butler: Sommerfeld Trains 
Green Bay: Engine House Services


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

got it! 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside Gateway Belluvue, Wa 
Mr Choo Choo Bozeman, MT (They don't stock much but will special order so I don't know if this should be added?) 
Seattle Train Center Seattle (Interbay), Wa 
Sunset Junction, Spokane, Wa (Not much selection) 

*Doesn't MR keep a hobby shop listing on thier webpage? But it would include every scale not just G.*? 

Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All updated, and yes MR list is all scales... also it's nice to get recommendations from people who have done business, not ads. 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Illinois 
Woodstock - St Aubin Trains


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it! updated (are they still in business?) 

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

In Southern California I had inadvertently omitted Electric Steam Modelworks in Chino. Sorry Johnathan and Laura.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK 

Time to get this back to the top for everyone to see and use. 

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 

Alabama 

Alaska 
Arizona[/b] 

Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

Arkansas [/b]
Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 
California [/b]

Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518”
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado [/b]

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 
Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 

Hawaii 
Idaho 
Illinois [/b]

Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa [/b]

Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 
Maryland[/b] 

Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

Massachusetts [/b]

Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Train-Li ? 
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 

Michigan[/b] 

(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 

Minnesota [/b]

St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 

Missouri 
Montana[/b] 

Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
New Mexico[/b] 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York[/b] 

Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 
Ohio[/b] 

West Chester, Entertainment Junction 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Oklahoma 
Oregon 
Pennsylvania[/b] 

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 

Rhode Island[/b] 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
Texas 
Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 
Washington[/b] 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 
Wisconsin[/b] 

Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming [/b]

CANADA [/b]

Alberta [/b]

Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia[/b] 

Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 
Ontario[/b] 

Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 

Prince Edward Island[/b] 
Quebec[/b] 

Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 
Saskatchewan 
Yukon[/b]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pennsylvania - Kraynak's Hermitage, Pa.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I went to their web site, they only show some Lionel. Do they have any large scale?

By the way, I have had the list online at: 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ere-to-buy* 


It's under my site, under FAQs or you can just put tin "where to buy" in the search box on my site...

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

Arkansas 

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 

Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia 

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 

Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

Indiana 

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 

Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 

Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

Massachusetts 

Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Train-Li ? 
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 

Michigan 

(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 

Minnesota 

St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 

Missouri 
Montana 

Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska 

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 

Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 

Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

West Chester, Entertainment Junction 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 

Oklahoma 
Oregon 
Pennsylvania 

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 

Rhode Island 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
Texas 
Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 

Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 

Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 

Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 

Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan 
Yukon


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Oregon 
Tammie's Hobbies 
503-644-4535 
12024 SW Canyon Rd 
Beaverton, OR 97005 
Great Customer Service and flexible on pricing as much as they can be.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

Arkansas 

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 

Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia 

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 

Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

Indiana 

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 

Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 

Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

Massachusetts 

Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Train-Li ? 
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 

Michigan 

(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 

Minnesota 

St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 

Missouri 
Montana 

Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska 

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 

Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 

Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

West Chester, Entertainment Junction 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 

Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


Pennsylvania 

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 

Rhode Island 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
Texas 
Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 

Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 

Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

 New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 

Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 

Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan 
Yukon


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgia- Legacy Station, Lawrenceville, Ga 
251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I updated my online list. 

I'm not being competitive, just supplying a link and information that will never "roll off" the screen, or fail to be found with a search command, or banished to an archive. 

Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I could swear I posted on this yesterday, but it poofed. 

Western Pennsylvania - not entirely a wasteland... almost, but not entirely. 
Kraynak's Garden Center in Hermitage, Pa. - darn good selection, not so good prices, plus lots of toys and plants. http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Fishel's Hobby Shop in DuBois, Pa. - not nearly as much as they used to carry, msrp+ on many items.... but still lots of diecast cars. 
Whirlwind Toys in Indiana Pa - not a whole lot, but do have some buildings and sets. OK pricing. 
Brady's Train Outlet in Greensburg - mostly O and HO, a lot of the LS is upscale stuff. http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
A.B. Charles Pittsburgh, Pa - not been yet, but was told I should visit. http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Pls add the following to the "Where can I buy G scale" list. 
Thxs Mote Pence (rookie) 

Texas 
Porter (Hoston) Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr Porter TX 281-354-7240. Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Kansas 

Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway, Wichita, KS - (316) 262-4300 / (877) 262-4301 - Sells New and on-Consignment G Scale, acessories and train-related toys http://gardenrailwaygizmos.com/index.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I updated my online list also:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ere-to-buy* 


Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona* 

Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

*Arkansas 
*
Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California* 

Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado* 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 
*
East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia* 

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
*
Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 

*Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 
*
Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 

*Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

*Massachusetts 
*
Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Train-Li ? 
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 

*Michigan* 

(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 

*Minnesota 

*St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 

*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 

*Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 

*Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 
*
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 
*
West Chester, Entertainment Junction 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 

*Rhode Island 

*Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee *

*Texas 
*
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

*Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 

*Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 

*New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 

Ontario 
*
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 

*Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 
Yukon *


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,
I see you missed adding G Scale Junction in Newark Ohio to you web site listing.
Mark

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Illinois: Itasca -- America's Best Trains


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kold 

*Arkansas 

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California 
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado 
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia 

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois* 

Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca -- America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 

*Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

*Massachusetts 

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Train-Li ? 

*Michigan 

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 

*Minnesota 
*
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertainment Junction 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
*
*Texas 

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

*CANADA 
*
*Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 
*
Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 
*
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 
*
*Ontario* 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


*Prince Edward Island 
*
*Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mark! updated

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/beginners-faqs-mainmenu-49/where-to-buy*

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I spotted a typo, it's small and inconequencial, but if it matters enoug to change it... In Tucson AZ the Ace is at 22nd and Kolb , a b not a d....a kold

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fixed, added phone number and street address... thanks... Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

*Arkansas 

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California 
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado 
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia 

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois* 

Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca -- America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 

*Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

*Massachusetts 

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Train-Li ? 

*Michigan 

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 

*Minnesota 
*
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertainment Junction 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
*
*Texas 

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

*CANADA 
*
*Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 
*
Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 
*
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 
*
*Ontario* 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


*Prince Edward Island 
*
*Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 
*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li is located in Upton, Massachusetts.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

*Arkansas 

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California 
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado 
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia 

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois* 

Albion - RLD Hobbies 
Cartersville - The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca -- America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 

*Ankeny - Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids - Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis - Star Hobbies 

*Massachusetts 

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury - Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden - Charles Ro Worcester - The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

*Michigan 

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 

*Minnesota 
*
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertainment Junction 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
*
*Texas 

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

*CANADA 
*
*Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 
*
Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 
*
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 
*
*Ontario* 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


*Prince Edward Island 
*
*Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 
*


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Maryland 
Cockeysville - M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Fredrick - HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Bel Air - HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.cfm/Content/Stores/hs/rc


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Maryland 
Forest Hill - Forest Hill Station 

Massachusetts 
ERROR 

Malden - Charles Ro Supply Co. (Add "Supply Co.") 
BELOW IS A DIFFERENT PLACE 
Worcester - The train Place


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, fixed mine too:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ere-to-buy* 


Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

*Arkansas 

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California 
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado 
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia 

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois* 

Albion, RLD Hobbies 
Cartersville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 

*Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis, Star Hobbies
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.cfm/Content/Stores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 


*Massachusetts 

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

*Michigan 

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 

*Minnesota 
*
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertainment Junction 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
*
*Texas 

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

*CANADA 
*
*Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 
*
Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 
*
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 
*
*Ontario* 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


*Prince Edward Island 
*
*Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 

*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 09 Aug 2011 06:47 PM 

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

*Arkansas 

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California 
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado 
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia 

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois* 

Albion, RLD Hobbies 
Cartersville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 

*Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis, Star Hobbies
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.cfm/Content/Stores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 


*Massachusetts 

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

*Michigan 

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 

*Minnesota 
*
Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 


*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertainment Junction 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
*
*Texas 

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 


Wyoming 

*CANADA 
*
*Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 
*
Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 
*
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 
*
*Ontario* 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


*Prince Edward Island 
*
*Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 

*


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to be a nit-picker ..... 
But there is a minor typo.... Ohio - West Chester - EnterTRAINment Junction - http://www.entertrainmentjunction.com/ 

25,000 sf indoor layout representing 3 eras of railroading with 2 miles of track and 70 plus trains. 

We visited on our way home from Garden Railroad convention ... it will be on the agenda for 2013. Well worth a trip any time. 

Don't miss it!!! Check it out ...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 09 Aug 2011 08:05 PM 

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

*Arkansas 

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California 
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado 
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia 

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois* 

Albion, RLD Hobbies 
Cartersville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 

*Indiana 
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa 

*Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas 
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
*
Annapolis, Star Hobbies
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.cfm/Content/Stores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 


*Massachusetts 

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

*Michigan 

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 

*Minnesota 
*
Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 


*Missouri 

Montana 

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska 

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico 
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York 

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

*Oklahoma 

Oregon 
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania 
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 
*
*Texas 

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 


*Wyoming* 

*CANADA 
*
*Alberta 
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia 
*
Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 
*
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

*Nunavut 
*
*Ontario* 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


*Prince Edward Island 
*
*Quebec 

*Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

*Saskatchewan 

*


----------



## The Moose (Apr 27, 2009)

Maryland

The Moose Caboose / Sykesville 
http://www.themoosecaboose.com/


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Trains & Lanes Hobbies 

(610) 253-8850 

3825 Northwood Ave 
Easton, PA 18045


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Hobbyland 
Bloomington, Il *


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Hobbyland Has a small collection of items
Bloomington, Il *


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you 


*Alabama **

**Alaska **

**Arizona **

*Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

*Arkansas **

*Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

*California **
*
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

*Colorado **
*
Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

*Connecticut **
**Delaware **

**Florida **

*East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

*Georgia **

*Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

*Hawaii **
**Idaho **

**Illinois* 

Albion, RLD Hobbies 
Bloomington, Hobbyland
Cartersville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


*Indiana **
*
Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

*Iowa **

*Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

*Kansas **
*
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

*Kentucky **
**Louisiana **
**Maine **

**Maryland **
*
Annapolis, Star Hobbies
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.cfm/Content/Stores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 

*Massachusetts **

*Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

*Michigan **

*Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 

*Minnesota *
Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 


*Missouri **

**Montana **

*Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

*Nebraska **

*Omaha, House of Trains 

*Nevada **
**New Hampshire **

**New Jersey **
*
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

*New Mexico **
*
Albuquerque - Trains West 

*New York **

*Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 and within taxi distance of Buffalo Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

*North Carolina **
**North Dakota **

**Ohio **

*Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

*Oklahoma **

**Oregon **
*
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


*Pennsylvania **
*
Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

*Rhode Island* 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

*South Carolina **
**South Dakota **
**Tennessee **
*
*Texas **

*Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 



*Utah **
**Vermont **
**Virginia **

**Washington **

*Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

*West Virginia **

**Wisconsin **
*
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 


*Wyoming* 

*CANADA **
*
*Alberta **
*
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

*British Columbia **
*


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Michigan

Flint: Rider Hobby Shop
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

If it would be in keeping with the intent of this list would you please add the following (underlinded) information to Mkes Hobby Shop that is showing in Texas.


Porter - (Houston) Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr Porter TX 281-354-7240. Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Thank you 
Monte Pence
(rookie)


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Add to Maryland: G Scale Station in Waldorf, Md.
http://www.gscalestation.com/

Not a huge selection, but also provides service & repairs.

Al 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 

Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas 

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 

Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia 

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 

Albion, RLD Hobbies 
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Cartersville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana 

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 

Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 

Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 

Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Waldorf, G Scale Station 
http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 

Massachusetts 

Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 

Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Minnesota 
Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 


Missouri 

Montana 

Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska 

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada 
New Hampshire 

New Jersey 

Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 

Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 

Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 

Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


Pennsylvania 

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 

Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 



Utah 
Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 

Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 


Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 

Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 

Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Ace Hardware is the only train shop left in Tucson as the other stores have closed as the owners retired. Still a great place to shop and the staff is always helpful


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What does Ace Hardware carry in Tucson? 

Greg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

In Utah Almosta Junction in Clearfield almostajunction.com 

In Nevada Reno Rails in Reno


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

RLD Hobbies http://www.rldhobbies.com 

Also Pizza and Pasta Express is in Carterville, IL you show Cartersville no s


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Also in Nevada Henderson Silver State Trains silverstatetrains.com


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Dec 2011 08:20 PM 
What does Ace Hardware carry in Tucson? 

Greg 
Aristo, HLW, USATrains, LGB....mayber Accucraft too, not sure. .... Track and accessories.....
As the other hobby shops closed, they added smaller scales too. 
As far as I know it's the largest Ace in Tucson, plus the trains.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Where in Tucson? I'll be in town Christmas week, and I would really appreciate a "train fix".... I'll be staying a couple of blocks from the University. 

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greg:

I was in Tucson last year and did some research on train related things:

This blog thread talks about the Ace hardware that has a hobby train section:

http://www.trainorders.com/discussi...?3,1548233

I was there last year during my trip west, nice selection of items, worth a visit. 

Also, you should check out the local model train club, they have a building in an industrial area that has several layouts of all scales, only open on Sundays if I reacall, but lots of fun if you hit the right time

http://www.thepepper.com/tucson_toy_train.html

The local GRR club is worth contacting:

http://www.tucsongrs.org/

Gary Martin's Eagle Mountain RR is teriffic, and you should try to visit if he is available He publishes his info, so give him a call

Gary Martin, 4625 E. Cerro De Aguila, Tucson AZ 85718. 520-299-7428. I was lucky enough to catch an open house day. 


And there is a B&B on the edge of town with a RR theme and several GRR setups on the property. He was also very friendly when I called and invited me over for a visit;

http://www.doublekranch.com/

There is also good 1:1 viewing in several places around the city. 

http://www.tucsonntrak.com/ASWMRR/A..._Home.html

Hope you have time to do whatever you were going to Tucson for!

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg:

It is located on the east side of town near E. 22nd and Kolb.

6959 E 22nd St, Tucson, AZ, 85710 

Chuck 


6959 E 22nd St, Tucson, AZ 85710


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg..... There's a very nice layout in the Rincon West RV Park... 4555 South Mission Rd in Tucson..

Contact person Ken Zacharias [email protected] 520 294-4980


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

RIncon RV Park GRR web site:

http://www.wdstudio.net/rcwgrc/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Waldorf, G Scale Station 
http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Minnesota 
Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 


Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
[/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails[/b]

New Hampshire 

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 


Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
*Utah * 
Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 
Virginia 

Washington 
[/b]
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 


Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
[/b]
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Maryland 

Skyesville The Moose Caboose All Scales http://www.themoosecaboose.com/index.htm


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg:

Here is a link to a thread I started last year with pictures of Tucson Garden Railroads that were on tour last March.

I have no idea as to who would be open to visitors or not. 

Tucson garden railroads 

Have fun in Tucson. Don't forget to go the Arizona Sonora desert Museum, it is a fabulous place. Best zoo for southwestern creatures, most in their natural habitat.


Chuck


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

AllAboutLGB, Baltimore, Maryland 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 

Mohammed


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

You might want to change this so that Minnesota doesn't look like part of Michigan.
Thanks, Bob


Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Minnesota 
Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
[/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails[/b]

New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
*Utah * 


Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington 
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
[/b]
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Minnesota:

Only trains, Buffalo Minnesota

South Dakota:

Who's Hobby, Rapid city

Hobbytown USA, Sioux Falls 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohio: 

Mason, Dixie Union Station 

Brandon


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 

*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
[/b]
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Two things: 
1 - Greg the link you have fails? Did I miss an update in this thread? 
2 - Add Hobby Recycling, Wyoming MI 616-257-7155 - Specializes in used trains (all scales) but does have a ton of G scale.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, some reorganizing of my site to "cleaner" link names 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/beginners-faqs/where-to-buy 

Thanks for pointing that out! 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 

*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Airdrie - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby 
Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
[/b]
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Alberta 
[/b]
Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
[/b]
*Canadian Scale Rail & Hobby moved to Red Deer (3-4yrs ago !) http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102


Manitoba [/b]

Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

More for Texas 
Houston(Bellaire) : Papa Bens 
San Antonio: Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson Street 210 735-7721 
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 
Westminster - Mizell Trains 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/in.../cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 

* Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

*New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
*
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 16 Jan 2012 09:54 AM 
Two things: 
1 - Greg the link you have fails? Did I miss an update in this thread? 
2 - Add Hobby Recycling, Wyoming MI 616-257-7155 - Specializes in used trains (all scales) but does have a ton of G scale. Correction Rich, after you, Tom, Ben and I cleaned them out, Hobby Recycling is down several hundred pounds from that ton of G that they had.
Bob









But they do have great prices on Z, N, HO, O, and G. New and used.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob, 
You are right, the weight of the Accucraft alone greatly reduced his inventory. 
Rich


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Take Mizell Hobbies in Westminster, CO off of your list. They've closed out the G Scale, and aren't going to carry it anymore. I'm not sure, but I've heard rumors that Warren Mizell, is gone, and so is the Wall of Trains, and the store is becoming decidedly emptier than it's ever been. 

Robert


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, Exclusively G-Scale http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 

Should have been submitted as;

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited, http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Because they also sell regular sized Thomas as much as G-gauge therefore not exclusive !! Pls. correct during your next listing update ! 
Thanks for taking the time to process this listing . . .

nite, 
doug c


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains 


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 

* Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

*New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
*
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy here is a new one for Georgia:

Marietta, GA
Rolling stock trains
1951 Canton RD
Web site rollingstocktrains.com 


Mostly G-scale. They also will be at the East coast show next week. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Stanton (Jan 2, 2008)

Feasterville, Pennsylvania 
Joe's Train Station 
21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike 
Feasterville, PA 19053 
http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 

Nice selection of new and used. There is a new owner of the shop, but I have been buying large scale at that location for over 20 years. 

Paul


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 

Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Joe's Train Station, 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 

* Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

*New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
*
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas Smith Trains - 2343 West Chester Pike - Broomall, Pa 19008 - 610-353-8585 
http://www.nicholassmithtrains.com


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

WI-Trains 
http://www.wi-trains.com/index.html 

New store opened by Matt, the former manager at St. Aubins 

Doesn't look as if he has a store front - no address on his web site. 

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For Iowa you should replace the Kidman Tree Farm with this: 

REINDEER PASS RAILROAD 
3665 NW 98th Ave 
Polk City, IA 50226 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 

515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] 

Knut


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

It's probably time to scratch off Woodstock, Illinois


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station should be listed under Pennsylvania rather than Ohio.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, http://www.rollingstocktrains.com/">www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 

Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 

Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Polk City, REINDEER PASS RAILROAD, 3665 NW 98th Ave 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 
515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]

Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 

Feasterville, Joe's Train Station, 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 

* Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

*New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
*
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut

I have emailed Matt and asked for a street and city if he would like them listed.

I will update the list once I get his reply.

Thanks

And Thanks to everyone else for the updates and new info


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

MICHIGAN - MERRI SEVEN HOBBIES, FORMERLY OF LIVONIA HAS CLOSED PERMANENTLY. A SUCCESSOR WILL BE OPENING IN ROCHESTER, MICHIGAN WITH ANNOUNCEMENTS TO COME FROM A LISTING IN THE NMRA BULLETIN. 

REGARDS


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 

Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, http://www.rollingstocktrains.com/">www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 

Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 

Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Polk City, REINDEER PASS RAILROAD, 3665 NW 98th Ave 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 
515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS (Closed & out of business)
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]

Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

Albuquerque - Trains West 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 

Feasterville, Joe's Train Station, 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 
WI-Trains, 855-948-7246 / Email [email protected]

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

*Manitoba 

* Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

*New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 
*
Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 
Goderich - Machan's Home Hardware 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

You might update Watts Train Shop to thier new name, Watts Train Station, they are coming out of some tough issues and reorganizing under the new name, same location, same great service! Mike


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

might as well take off trains west in albuquerque nm i will have the store closed forever by the 22 of sept


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your closing Scott. 

As for any changes, I'll take care of them later as I just had eye surgery on Tuesday and don't feel like doing much right now. 

Randy


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

Please remove Trains West In Albuquerque New Mexico. They have unfortunately closed up as of September 2012.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Escondido - Value Craft, all hobby shop and crafts 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, http://www.rollingstocktrains.com/">www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Polk City, REINDEER PASS RAILROAD, 3665 NW 98th Ave 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 
515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas [/b]
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky [/b]
[/b]Louisiana [/b]
[/b]Maine [/b]

[/b]Maryland [/b]
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS (Closed & out of business)
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 


New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 
[/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Joe's Train Station, 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 

*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

*Washington **
*
Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Belluvue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 
WI-Trains, 855-948-7246 / Email [email protected]

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 
Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British C


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 

> Clovis - Roy's Trains (in Old Town) - http://www.roystrains.com 

I just found out that Roy's will be closing forever at the end of the year. Close out sale starts black Friday (11/23) according to Roy. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

In Ontario- Goderich- Machans Home Hardware was sold last year and the new owners no longer carry trains. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Value Craft in Escondido, Ca closed in Feb. 2013. Pleased that Reed's in La Mesa is still serving San Diego County.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

In Ontario- Goderich- Machans Home Hardware was sold last year and the new owners no longer carry trains. 

No!!! That's a shame as always looked forward to going there on my visits back home. 

Keith


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

H&R in St Pete is up for sale.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

T 
Tacoma- Tacoma Trains 


BTW, it is Bellevue, not Belluvue, but I am not a rivet counter, just sayin'.... 


Fil


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

That is Washington, if you are keeping score at home. 

Fil


----------



## Droopy (May 22, 2013)

*Please, don't forget Europe...* 
GROOTSPOOR

RD-HOBBY.de

*Thanks !*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - Bruce's Train Shop, 2752 Marconi Ave. Sacramento - Some stuff 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, http://www.rollingstocktrains.com/">www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Polk City, REINDEER PASS RAILROAD, 3665 NW 98th Ave 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 
515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas [/b]
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

 Kentucky [/b]
[/b]Louisiana [/b]
[/b]Maine [/b]

[/b]Maryland [/b]
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS (Closed & out of business)
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, http://www.silverstatetrains.com/">www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 


New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 

[/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Joe's Train Station, 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 


*Utah *

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

*Vermont 

Virginia 

*


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

You can take Bruce's Train Shop in Sacramento off the list for California. 
It is now closed/gone. 

Craig


----------



## Droopy (May 22, 2013)

Posted By rlvette on 22 May 2013 11:30 AM 


Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


*GROOTSPOOR*
*Kanaaldijk 122*
*1831 GC KOEDJIK*
*NEDERLAND / EUROPE*http://www.grootspoor.com/





*RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen*
*jägersburger Str 17*
*68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM*
*GERMANY / EUROPE*
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Tolin KnK train shop here in Kokomo, IN USA does have a selection of older G scale in stock. Phone is 765-453-7393. they also stock a huge selection of RC car stuff, which ties into trains if you need RC gear for battery operation.


----------



## thomas w (Aug 30, 2013)

Posted By thomas w on 01 Sep 2013 02:11 PM

Hi,

I've created an online directory that shows G-Scale dealers in North America on a map. You might find it useful: 

http://www.bigtrainfix.com

In case you wonder, this is a hobby not a listing service. The only person who pays is me  Comments welcome.

Regards

Thomas 

Update: Fixed link.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

There is one in Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

The Trains West stope in Albuquerque New Mexico us no longer open,


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I tried clicking Greg's links above on the first pages of this thread but got a 404 so i searched his site and found the list here: 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/beginners-faqs/where-to-buy 

Thanks, Greg! May i suggest a "last revision date" be added to the list, to help newcomers understand what it is they are looking at in terms of entropic decay? 

Then i found, mentioned directly above:

http://www.bigtrainfix.com/map

Wow, Thomas -- that is SO COOL. Thank you!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

On vacation now, but will work at updating when I get home.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Dimas - Train Stop 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, http://www.rollingstocktrains.com/">www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 
Kokomo, Tolin KnK train shop does have a selection of older G scale in stock. Phone is 765-453-7393. they also stock a huge selection of RC car stuff, which ties into trains if you need RC gear for battery operation.


Iowa 
[/b]
Polk City, REINDEER PASS RAILROAD, 3665 NW 98th Ave 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 
515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas [/b]
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky [/b]
[/b]Louisiana [/b]
[/b]Maine [/b]

[/b]Maryland [/b]
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS (Closed & out of business)
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, http://www.silverstatetrains.com/">www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, Hobbymasters
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 


New Mexico 


New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 


< !--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
< !--[endif]-->[/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 
Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/


Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Joe's Train Station, 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 

Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there still an Art Knapps Trains in B.C. ? I have not been able to access that website.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just remember "nice selection" doesn't always equate to "reasonably priced".


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Their website seems to be down. 

Here is their facebook page 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Art-Knapp-Trains/567366973292001


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there still an Art Knapps Trains in B.C. ? I have not been able to access that website. 

Sure is...I just checked their website and it was working for me. 

Keith


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

CLOSED - Elmwood Hobby, Winnipeg, Central Canada 


Re: ArtKnappTrains This one (popped up using google.ca) worked ; http://artknapptrains.com/

{oddly this one bookmarked 2011; http://www.artknapptrains.com/ error message pops up "....taking too long no respond ....", did NOT work ! Must be some hidden diff. coding underneath }

doug c


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe not the right thread to ask this in, but am heading to Vienna Austria after Christmas to visit relatives and wondered if anyone knows of any good G Scale hobby shops or display railroads to go visit?

Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By blackburn49 on 07 Nov 2013 07:47 PM 
Is there still an Art Knapps Trains in B.C. ? I have not been able to access that website. Was great to see your name pop up here! Been a long time since we've heard a peep.
I hope all is good up there.

John


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Gold Coast station has two stores, the one in Ventura, Ca and one in Tehachapi, Ca. 
http://www.goldcoaststation.com/


----------



## Talbot78SC (Dec 13, 2013)

Unfortunately the Train Stop in San Dimas is closing as of today.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

New one to add for New Hampshire in Amherst - Trains on Track


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Gold Coast Station Trains http://www.goldcoaststation.com/
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains http://www.goldcoaststation.com/
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, http://www.rollingstocktrains.com/">www.rollingstocktrains.com

Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)
Woodstock, St Aubin Trains (Closed and out of business)


Indiana [/b]

Zionsville, Watts Train Shop - 9180 Hunt Club Road 
Kokomo, Tolin KnK train shop does have a selection of older G scale in stock. Phone is 765-453-7393. they also stock a huge selection of RC car stuff, which ties into trains if you need RC gear for battery operation.


Iowa 
[/b]
Polk City, REINDEER PASS RAILROAD, 3665 NW 98th Ave 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ 
515-984-6946 OR Orders Only 800-266-4337 
[email protected] 
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas [/b]
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky [/b]
[/b]Louisiana [/b]
[/b]Maine [/b]

[/b]Maryland [/b]
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
Livonia, MERRI SEVEN TRAINS (Closed & out of business)
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling

*Minnesota* 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, http://www.silverstatetrains.com/">www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire [/b]
[/b]
Amherst, Trains on Track[/b]

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, Hobbymasters
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 


New Mexico 


New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota 


< !--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
< !--[endif]-->[/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 
Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/


Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains, 2343 West Chester Pike - 610-353-8585 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Tacoma Trains, Tacoma, Washington


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Anaheim - Milepost 38 
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518” 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Ca, Gold Coast station
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 

East Orlando - Ray's 
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Winter Park - The Hobby Spot 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, GA, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, Web site rollingstocktrains.com 
Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)

Indiana [/b]
Kokomo, IN, Tolin KnK train shop
Zionsville, Watts Train Station - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

Minnesota 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
Amherst - Trains on Track

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Who’s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Pennsylvania , Joe's Train Station , 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 


Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
Utah 

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Bellevue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 
Tacoma Trains, Tacoma, Washington

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

Winnipeg - VectorGardentrains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney - WestRailwayStudios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, Montréal-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]

GROOTSPOOR
Kanaaldijk 122
1831 GC KOEDJIK
NEDERLAND / EUROPEhttp://www.grootspoor.com/





RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen
jägersburger Str 17
68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM
GERMANY / EUROPE
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't bother with the Hobby Spot, been there many times, G gauge is EXTREMELY LIMITED and most often, price is too high for what you're going to get, which many of their G Gauge just isn't up to par. They do not sell anything new, they are more like a thrift store outlet, they buy and sell used train items, which sometimes can be good. 

I just live a few miles up the road from them{The Hobby Spot}, just found going to a NEW ITEM Hobby Shop, i.e. "Colonial Photo & Hobby" is your best bet if visiting Orlando, FL, however they do sometimes carry used items, just not as used as what I've seen at "The Hobby Spot". 

And for used items, their pricing is way overboard! I would recommend avoiding them. For used O or HO, you might find something to suit your fancy at "the Hobby Spot", but for better G Gauge items, really, look to Colonial Photo and Hobby.

Take it from someone that lives in the area and has done business with both. I do more business with Colonial Photo & Hobby than Hobby Spot{I actually try to avoid them}. Also the Hobby Spot IS NO longer in Winter Park, they are now in East Orlando on East State Road Highway 50, AKA East Colonial Drive. They moved from their Winter Park location about 3-4 years ago into a bigger store in Orlando.

BTW: Ray's Model Trains no longer exists, it is where just about ALL my G gauge items came from originally. Jack Roseboom the owner/proprietor of the store passed away about 5-6 years ago, so the store hasn't been in business since it closed down about a year or 2 before he passed away. Wish his brother, wife or daughter had taken over the store, as it would have been less than 2 miles from my current home! But sadly, it isn't in existence any longer. I've actually sent e-mails to many places that keep listing his store that it's closed and has been since around 2008-2009 era, but for some reason they continue to list the store, even though it is no longer inside his brothers mobile home supply store. The store is now just a storage room for mobile home parts.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

SoCal updates:

Milepost 38 in Anaheim merged with Arnie's, both are under the same roof in Westminster.

Allied in Culver City closed its doors


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. I actually thought the Hobby Spot in Orlando was out of business. I'll update the list when I get back from Vacation next week.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ft Lauderdale Fl:

Discount Train and Hobby
1061 NE 45th st.
954-564-2440

Hobby Spot in Orlando is closed.

Colonial Photo & Hobby has G Trains and their pricing is fair.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Culver City - Allied Trains 
"Custom Model Products, Concord, California 94518â€� 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Ca, Gold Coast station
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 
Ft. Lauderdale - Discount Train and Hobby 1061 NE 45th st. 54-564-2440
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, GA, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, Web site rollingstocktrains.com 
Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)

Indiana [/b]
Kokomo, IN, Tolin KnK train shop
Zionsville, Watts Train Station - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

Minnesota 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Reno, Reno Rails

[/b]New Hampshire 
Amherst - Trains on Track

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 

North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Whoâ€™s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Pennsylvania , Joe's Train Station , 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 


Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
Utah 

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Bellevue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 
Tacoma Trains, Tacoma, Washington

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

Winnipeg – Vector Garden trains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney – West Railway Studios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, MontrÃ©al-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]

GROOTSPOOR
Kanaaldijk 122
1831 GC KOEDJIK
NEDERLAND / EUROPEhttp://www.grootspoor.com/





RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen
jÃ¤gersburger Str 17
68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM
GERMANY / EUROPE
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Randy,

Custom Model Products is gone.
Closed up this year.
Also I think Allied Trains in Culver City is closed as well.

Craig


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Two new ones to add for New York state..
both of these shops carried small amounts of G gauge in the past, but both have actually *increased* their G gauge selection in the past year! both now carry a decent G gauge product selection:

Despatch Junction - East Rochester NY
Dan's Crafts & Things - Rochester NY

Scot


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Concord California -

Concord - Just Trains, 5650 Imhoff Dr Suite H, 94520, (925) 685-6566, California

Mark


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Reno Nevada - Reno rails is closed. 
Time Square Trains sells some G gauge.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb 

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Concord - Just Trains, 5650 Imhoff Dr Suite H, 94520, (925) 685-6566, California
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Ca, Gold Coast station
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 
Ft. Lauderdale - Discount Train and Hobby 1061 NE 45th st. 54-564-2440
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, GA, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, Web site rollingstocktrains.com 
Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)

Indiana [/b]
Kokomo, IN, Tolin KnK train shop
Zionsville, Watts Train Station - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway 

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 
Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/ 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

Minnesota 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Time Square Trains

[/b]New Hampshire 
Amherst - Trains on Track

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 
Rochester, NY: Dan’s Crafts & Things
East Rochester NY: Despatch Junction


North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Whoâ€™s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Pennsylvania , Joe's Train Station , 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 


Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
Utah 

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Bellevue 
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 
Tacoma Trains, Tacoma, Washington

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ 


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

Winnipeg – Vector Garden trains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney – West Railway Studios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, MontrÃ©al-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]

GROOTSPOOR
Kanaaldijk 122
1831 GC KOEDJIK
NEDERLAND / EUROPEhttp://www.grootspoor.com/





RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen
jÃ¤gersburger Str 17
68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM
GERMANY / EUROPE
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## Alan-1956 (Oct 23, 2015)

Gee, California has more than we have in the whole of Australia.

Your lucky to have so much variety to choose from. 
Could say more on the subject but better not.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Austrailia population is 23 million and California population is 38 million.

More people is more buying power/sales.

Los Angeles county is 10 million alone.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

For those in Kansas... about a year ago I talked to Claudia at Garden Railway Gizmos in Wichita and she indicted that she was closing the store. I stopped by this summer and she'd changed her mind... apparently one of the only other train stores in town had closed and so she's sticking with it for a couple more years.


----------



## Alan-1956 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Austrailia population is 23 million and California population is 38 million.
> 
> More people is more buying power/sales.
> 
> Los Angeles county is 10 million alone.


Do beg my pardon Sir,

I forgot to add the following:
TIC (Tongue in cheek), LOL (Laugh out loud) and some appropriate Smilies.

Sorry........

I shall now go outside and severely reprimand myself.......


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ultimate Trains of Nanton,ab, Canada is presently transitioning from bricks'nmortar to a G-gauge online store ! 

Called ahead and dropped by to shop on Wed. they were packing things up to move. 

doug c


p.s. clearing out their thomas stock !


----------



## landscaper (May 22, 2016)

just wanted you to know they are no longer around in Maryland Waldorf, G Scale Station http://www.gscalestation.com/


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Online Trains, Lakewood, Washington.
They just had to expand their brick and mortar store. 
Good news!


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

The Hobby Spot is no longer in Winter Park, the moved to Orlando and are now just a few miles up the road from me. However they only deal in mostly used items and as far as I am concerned, you're better going off to Colonial Photo & Hobby and buying new, as Hobby Spots pricing in my opinion is very bloated from what I've seen.

They do sell new and some outdated, new in box older O gauge train sets, but I still feel the pricing is a bit bloated.

They are now on East Colonial Drive {a.k.a. E. Hwy. 50} in Orlando, aprox. 1/4-1/2 mile just east of Semoran Boulevard {a.k.a. SR 436}.

Don't know there physical address or phone number since I don't deal with them for anything. I strictly deal with Colonial Photo & Hobby or possibly online purchases for train items I may be looking for or want.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Tucson Ace/Hobby Place is only going to have track.
Bummer.
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cataptrra said:


> The Hobby Spot is no longer in Winter Park, the moved to Orlando and are now just a few miles up the road from me. However they only deal in mostly used items and as far as I am concerned, you're better going off to Colonial Photo & Hobby and buying new, as Hobby Spots pricing in my opinion is very bloated from what I've seen.
> 
> They do sell new and some outdated, new in box older O gauge train sets, but I still feel the pricing is a bit bloated.
> 
> ...


*The Hobby Spot in Orlando is permently closed.*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Lantz hobby shop in Horseheads NY can be removed from this list..they still do mail-order G-scale as wholesaletrains.com, but they must drop-ship everything, because the physical store has no G scale to speak of..I was there a few weeks ago, they had a few boxes of track, two freight cars, and no locomotives at all..they said they have essentially stopped carrying large scale. 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb ( Track only)

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Burbank - Train Shack 
Chino, Electric Steam Modelworks 
Concord - Just Trains, 5650 Imhoff Dr Suite H, 94520, (925) 685-6566, California
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Napa, Ca. Loose Caboose Hobbies
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Ca, Gold Coast station
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 
Ft. Lauderdale - Discount Train and Hobby 1061 NE 45th st. 54-564-2440
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, GA, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, Web site rollingstocktrains.com 
Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)

Indiana [/b]
Kokomo, IN, Tolin KnK train shop
Zionsville, Watts Train Station - 9180 Hunt Club Road 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]
Wichita, Garden Railway Gizmos - 1425 N Broadway is still open.

Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

Minnesota 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Time Square Trains

[/b]New Hampshire 
Amherst - Trains on Track

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Buffalo, NY, Aurora Rails
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. (Mail order only) 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 
Rochester, NY: Dan’s Crafts & Things
East Rochester NY: Despatch Junction


North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Whoâ€™s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) 
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Pennsylvania , Joe's Train Station , 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 


Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
Utah 

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Bellevue 
Lakewood, WA, Online Trains
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 
Tacoma, Washington, Tacoma Trains

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ (Online sales only)


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

Winnipeg – Vector Garden trains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney – West Railway Studios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, MontrÃ©al-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]

GROOTSPOOR
Kanaaldijk 122
1831 GC KOEDJIK
NEDERLAND / EUROPEhttp://www.grootspoor.com/





RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen
jÃ¤gersburger Str 17
68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM
GERMANY / EUROPE
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Napa, CA - Loose Caboose Hobbies. Small selection of track, a bit of Aristo, LGB and such.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. (Mail order only) 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 
Rochester, NY: Dan’s Crafts & Things
East Rochester NY: Despatch Junction

-------------------------------------------------------

I live in Buffalo, NY area. The only place left in the Buffalo, NY area is Aurora Rails. Niagara Hobby has been downsizing their model railroading dept for years now. They no longer repair themselves either. Ridge Road Station closed up about 5 years now. 
Link to Aurora Rails. Website not so great, Best is to call or email Ron (716)652-5718 I have been doing business with him for many years. He carries G, O, & HO. Also RC stuff. He also repairs and has parts. It's a med. size place in East Aurora. South of Buffalo

http://www.aurora-rails.com


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Large scale is definitely not doing well in Western NY.

Rochester, NY: Dan's Craft & Things seems to have downsized the Large scale stock they had for a few years. Not much more than Thomas when I was there three weeks ago.

East Rochester, NY: Despatch Junction hasn't had any Large scale for years, unless you count that batch of A/C engines they had since long before the fire. Probably still asking MSRP for them.

JackM


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,

I was talking to people from Accucraft that had a booth at the LALS 60th Anniversary Meet in May this year. Jonathan and Laura Bliese (Electric Steam Modelworks) were visiting the meet and they commented that they were building a home in Arizona. EMW hasn't been doing business for the past year or two. Jonathan told some folks at the booth that he "might" resume his business again (although much more limited) when they move to Arizona. Maybe Jonathan will post again soon to explain what he has in mind for the future. He IS MISSED in the hobby!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> Randy,
> 
> Jonathan and Laura Bliese (Electric Steam Modelworks) were visiting the meet and they commented that they were building a home in Arizona. EMW hasn't been doing business for the past year or two.


Are you talking about the Electric Steam Modelworks in Chino, Ca?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> Are you talking about the Electric Steam Modelworks in Chino, Ca?


Yep 

Sorry to see him go. Another BIG hole in the "great vendor" category.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been reported on LSC that Wholesale Trains in New York will close completely next month. Bugger!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

You can mark Watts Train Shop off the list, they went out of business and sold the operation to Rick Whitt, now doing business as Zionsville Train Depot, still in Zionsville on 106th street. Still carries G scale, both collections on consignment and new LGB(mostly just track but can order anything thats available and preorder) Ross the shop tech at Watts also is still doing the repairs and installs, possibly with my help on the basic repairs as Ross has graduated from college and starting his new full time job soon. Mike


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Colonial Photo and Hobby in Orlando Florida no longer is going to stock any G gauge. They may have a few left over pieces, but it's not worth the trip if G is what you're looking for.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Wholesale Trains Have prdered thur them several times and had good service.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

And the last store east of Phoenix, The Train Stop / Ace Hardware, in Tucson is no longer carrying G scale but will take orders from their vendors.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Randy Stone said:


> Colonial Photo and Hobby in Orlando Florida no longer is going to stock any G gauge. They may have a few left over pieces, but it's not worth the trip if G is what you're looking for.


Well that really sucks since they WERE the only shop in Orlando that sold G sized trains in the area after the other places went out of business.

Wonder when they decided to make this move? It's the only place I could go to get G sized rolling stock, loco's, etc. for my railroad. Now I'm going to be stuck with mail/internet ordering where I can't physically see, touch or run the loco to make sure it's what I want before I buy it.

Looks like G just lost yet another customer as I don't buy things like trains online where I can't test, feel, see and hold the item BEFORE purchasing, and returns in the online venue are a pain in the you know where too. At least they have been for me, so I refuse to go that route for trains, clothes, any big ticket items.

Guess I'm at my last items on my pike, if I can't fix them or replace them in person any longer, once they die, they'll head for the trash can, scavenging whatever I can to keep another operating out of them. And once the loco's have all died and become non working, I'll just smash the rest and toss it all in the trash container.

And I hate to say it, but it's the dadburn internet mentality that's destroyed a lot of small mom and pop business that catered to us and even some larger ones, Colonial Photo & Hobby I know is still a family owned business and the internet is and has been taking a toll on all family owned and small businesses for quite some time. And is why I detest the internet and really and truthfully, wish the darn thing had NEVER been opened to the public sector. 

It should have remained private for what it was intended, military and government usage only! I really keep hoping the government would take it back and shut it down puublically! But not going into that discussion here, that's for another forum on another site and another day.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

They said train shows would be the end of mom and pop shops, but it wasn't, same has been said for the internet, but I disagree that it it will be the downfall as well, More like the downturn in the hobby in general and an aging population. Most mom and pop stores are owned by the older generation. Having gotten started when the hobby was booming. Many are now retiring and if there is nobody interested in keeping the place going, then the shop closes. When you have the main manufactures cutting back, putting most of there G scale line on hold or flat out going out of business, the problem isn't the net, its much bigger than that. The only reason I have what I have is because I have to put more $$ into the trains as they are my primary tool to help keep my stable mentaly. That comes right from my therapist. Otherwise I would pay down some other bills instead of buying more trains. Hopefully this down turn is just like happened in the late 1960's when slot cars and other hobbies took over from trains for several years. Instead of doom and gloom cause you cannot "touch" the item before you buy. Plan a work around, attend a larger train show thats a bit further of a drive, make a weekend of it with your wife if your married. Thats what my wife and I do. I get to go the show and we spend the rest of the weekend as a couple enjoying life. Sometimes its just the day, sometimes the whole weekend. The hobby is in a massive contraction from a huge boom time period. Its up to us modelers to make the most of it. Just looking at some of my very early Garden Railway magazines, its amazing how far we came as a niche scale among others. To many modelers here are way to ungrateful for what we have now or were used to having. I am thankful that for now I have a shop that carries both new and use G scale, I know the owner very well, along with the repair tech who I help from time to time as he moves into a true career now that he has graduated college. His trains will take a back seat for awhile as he gets his adult life started, but he is like me, on the spectrum and has an obsession with trains. So they will never go totally away. Enjoy what you have, I know I do. Do I lust after more trains, of coarse! And I will add to my collection as money permits and as the shop near me or the show I attend has those trains. I do buy online, but then I am able to repair my own trains, so even if some hidden issues are there, I am ok with it. Mike


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cataptrra said:


> Well that really sucks since they WERE the only shop in Orlando that sold G sized trains in the area after the other places went out of business.
> 
> Wonder when they decided to make this move? It's the only place I could go to get G sized rolling stock, loco's, etc. for my railroad. Now I'm going to be stuck with mail/internet ordering where I can't physically see, touch or run the loco to make sure it's what I want before I buy it.
> 
> ...


Hi

I was in Colonial Hobby 2-3 weeks ago and they had re-aranged everything on the train side of the store. I asked what happened to the G gauge stuff and the guy said they basically quit selling G. What they had was some cheap around the Christmas tree sets. But, have you been to the Train shows held at the Volusia County Fair grounds? Saturday October 1st 9am-4pm. Lots og G, both new and used.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Mike Toney said:


> They said train shows would be the end of mom and pop shops, but it wasn't, same has been said for the internet, but I disagree that it it will be the downfall as well, More like the downturn in the hobby in general and an aging population. Most mom and pop stores are owned by the older generation. Having gotten started when the hobby was booming. Many are now retiring and if there is nobody interested in keeping the place going, then the shop closes. When you have the main manufactures cutting back, putting most of there G scale line on hold or flat out going out of business, the problem isn't the net, its much bigger than that. The only reason I have what I have is because I have to put more $$ into the trains as they are my primary tool to help keep my stable mentaly. That comes right from my therapist. Otherwise I would pay down some other bills instead of buying more trains. Hopefully this down turn is just like happened in the late 1960's when slot cars and other hobbies took over from trains for several years. Instead of doom and gloom cause you cannot "touch" the item before you buy. Plan a work around, attend a larger train show thats a bit further of a drive, make a weekend of it with your wife if your married. Thats what my wife and I do. I get to go the show and we spend the rest of the weekend as a couple enjoying life. Sometimes its just the day, sometimes the whole weekend. The hobby is in a massive contraction from a huge boom time period. Its up to us modelers to make the most of it. Just looking at some of my very early Garden Railway magazines, its amazing how far we came as a niche scale among others. To many modelers here are way to ungrateful for what we have now or were used to having. I am thankful that for now I have a shop that carries both new and use G scale, I know the owner very well, along with the repair tech who I help from time to time as he moves into a true career now that he has graduated college. His trains will take a back seat for awhile as he gets his adult life started, but he is like me, on the spectrum and has an obsession with trains. So they will never go totally away. Enjoy what you have, I know I do. Do I lust after more trains, of coarse! And I will add to my collection as money permits and as the shop near me or the show I attend has those trains. I do buy online, but then I am able to repair my own trains, so even if some hidden issues are there, I am ok with it. Mike


Unfortunately we don't own a vehicle, I can no longer drive due to my vision issues, so going to any train shows is out of the question for me if they aren't nearby. And even if they are, I can no longer walk the distance any longer to where I would have to catch a bus, that's a 3 mile walk one way from where I live to the nearest bus stop. So what I have is it, occasionally a friend takes me to the hobby shop to get something, but if that option is gone, no point in my buying anything more for my railroad. And the net sure has destroyed a lot of small businesses, I've had family that lost theirs because of internet pricing they could not compete with. So there is not one person here that will convince me it's just "old age" and not the internet that affected the way folks do business.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Niagara Hobbies in Cheektowaga in early August and was disappointed to see how little inventory, in any category, was present. It looked like they'd been selling everything off prior to closing, but there was no actual confirmation of that happening. There were almost no largescale items present.


----------



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

*G scale shops*

Having difficulty with copying the thread.
Washington State Kirkland Eastside Trains


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Osvidar said:


> Having difficulty with copying the thread.
> Washington State Kirkland Eastside Trains


Not sure what you're wanting to do.


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Randy S, 
IS the Volusia County show worth driving to from Largo/Tampa area. You said the have alot of G scale stuff, but how much really? I wasted $10 on a show admission cause a guy at the hobby store said" this show will have alot of G" . I went to the show and it was pathetic. Little shits and giggles kind of show.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like Claudia of Garden Railway Gizmos finally closed.

http://gardenrailwaygizmos.com/trainsntoys/

Pretty understandable as she was getting up there in years and the "store" was the ground floor of her house. Not sure what happened to all the stock in the store: I know another hobby store in Wichita made her an offer on her stock the last time she considered closing. It looks like she sold off what was left in a "garage sale" and that the house itself is up for auction.

Sad to see it go, since it was the only store within driving distance of McPherson.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunbar said:


> Randy S,
> IS the Volusia County show worth driving to from Largo/Tampa area. You said the have a lot of G scale stuff, but how much really? I wasted $10 on a show admission cause a guy at the hobby store said" this show will have a lot of G" . I went to the show and it was pathetic. Little shits and giggles kind of show.


Dunbar, This past show was light on G stuff but has been really good for the last year or two. The January two day show shouldn't be missed as I expect several G dealers to be there. To give you a number of dealers selling G, I would say you could see 6 or more selling new stuff and maybe another 10 selling used G.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Randy,
In Ohio, G Scale Junctions web site is:

http://gscalejunction.com/

Thanks for keeping the list current.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 


Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb ( Track only)

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Burbank - Train Shack 
Concord - Just Trains, 5650 Imhoff Dr Suite H, 94520, (925) 685-6566, California
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Napa, Ca. Loose Caboose Hobbies
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Ca, Gold Coast station
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 
Ft. Lauderdale - Discount Train and Hobby 1061 NE 45th st. 54-564-2440
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby 
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 

Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, GA, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, Web site rollingstocktrains.com 
Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)

Indiana [/b]
Kokomo, IN, Tolin KnK train shop
Zionsville, Zionsville Train Depot 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]


Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

Minnesota 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots 
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Time Square Trains

[/b]New Hampshire 
Amherst - Trains on Track

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Buffalo, NY, Aurora Rails
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. (Mail order only) 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 
Rochester, NY: Dan’s Crafts & Things
East Rochester NY: Despatch Junction


North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Whoâ€™s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) http://gscalejunction.com/
West Chester, Entertrainment Junction 

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Pennsylvania , Joe's Train Station , 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 


Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
Utah 

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Bellevue 
Lakewood, WA, Online Trains
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 
Tacoma, Washington, Tacoma Trains

West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ (Online sales only)


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

Winnipeg – Vector Garden trains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney – West Railway Studios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, MontrÃ©al-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]

GROOTSPOOR
Kanaaldijk 122
1831 GC KOEDJIK
NEDERLAND / EUROPEhttp://www.grootspoor.com/





RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen
jÃ¤gersburger Str 17
68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM
GERMANY / EUROPE
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Randy,
I just heard from Gail over the weekend that Zitniks in Pinellas Park Fl is signing to be a USA Trains dealer. here is their info if you would like to contact and confirm anything. 
Gale & Dave
Zitnik Trains
5193 73rd Ave N
Pinellas Park, FL 33781
Phone: 727-201-9668
Hours: Tues – Sat, 10 am – 6 pm


----------



## Tom Nelson (Nov 24, 2016)

Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby
Winter Park, The Hobby Spot
Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Only Trains - www.onlytrains.com

Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Randy
Updated information on an Ohio listing, 
the train shop in Entertrainment Junction is
Junction Hobbies and Toys
7379 Squire Ct., Cincinnati, OH
513-898-8000
https://toys.entertrainmentjunction.com/

They do have some G in stock

Jerry


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that in Tacoma, Washington. Tacoma Trains & Hobbies is no longer in business. The owner has retired and could not find a buyer to keep the store open.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, if you have a Hobby shop to add, list it as City, Shop name, additional info and state, 

I will keep the list updated. You just provide the info 

Thank you in advance 

Also, while I along with others do our best to keep this list updated, please contact the shop before going to make sure they are still open or if they have moved.

Alabama 

Alaska 

Arizona 
[/b]
Tucson - Ace Hardware @ 22nd and Kolb ( Track only)

Arkansas [/b]

Jacksonville - Rail and Sprue Hobbies 

California 
[/b]
Burbank - Train Shack 
Concord - Just Trains, 5650 Imhoff Dr Suite H, 94520, (925) 685-6566, California
Costa Mesa - The Train Crossing 
Huntington Beach - Morgan's Big Trains 
La Habra - Narrow Gauge Junction 
La Mesa (San Diego) - Reeds Hobby Shop - mostly trains, all scales 
Napa, Ca. Loose Caboose Hobbies
Novato - Dollhouses Trains and More, 300 Entrada Dr, Novato, CA 94949-5520 (415) 883-0388 Good selection of LS & the smaller scales. Great general hobby shop with everything from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Pasadena - Original Whistle Stop 
Placentia - Bridgemasters 
Roseville - Railroad Hobbies, 119 Vermon St. Roseville - Fair stock 
Sacramento - R/C Country Hobbbies, 6011 Folsom Blvd. Sacramento - Best stock in Sacramento area 
San Mateo - Talbot's Toyland, 445 South B Street, San Mateo, CA 94401 (650) 931-8110 http://www.talbotstoyland.com/ 
San Rafael - Dollhouses Trains and More - 1295 Northgate Dr., San Rafael, CA 94903 (415) 499-3576 Good selection of LS and other scales. A very wide variety of all kinds of hobby items from plastic kits to dollhouses. 
Santa Clara - The Train Shop, 1829 Pruneridge Avenue, Santa Clara, CA 95050 (408) 296-1050 Good selection of LS and other scales. A great RR book section. 
Tehachapi, Ca, Gold Coast station
Upland - Upland Trains 
Ventura - Gold Coast Station Trains 
Westminster - Arnies 

Colorado[/b] 

Denver - Caboose Hobbies 

Connecticut 
Delaware 

Florida[/b] 
Ft. Lauderdale - Discount Train and Hobby 1061 NE 45th st. 54-564-2440
Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby – Has little if any G anymore
Pinellas Park - H&R Trains - http://www.hrtrains.com 
Pinellas Park - Zitniks Trains – 5193 73rd Ave N 727-201-9668


Georgia [/b]

Buford, Georgia Trainmasters, 601 East Main St. ph 678-546-3600 
Lawrenceville, Legacy Station, 251 -f Hurricane Shoals Rd 
Marietta, GA, Rolling stock trains, 1951 Canton RD, Web site rollingstocktrains.com 
Hawaii 
Idaho 

Illinois 
[/b]
Albion, RLD Hobbies, http://www.rldhobbies.com/">www.rldhobbies.com
Bloomington, Hobbyland 
Carterville, The Pizza & Pasta Express and Train Shop 
Elburn Illinois, Reynauld's Euro Imports
Itasca, America's Best Trains 
Palos Heights, Illinois; L&B Hobbies ( store open Saturdays)

Indiana [/b]
Kokomo, IN, Tolin KnK train shop
Zionsville, Zionsville Train Depot 

Iowa 
[/b]
Ankeny, Kidman Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass
Cedar Rapids, Box Karr Hobbies 

Kansas 
[/b]


Kentucky 
Louisiana 
Maine 

Maryland 
[/b]
Annapolis, Star Hobbies 
Baltimore, All About LGB, www.allaboutlgb.com
Bel Air, HobbyWorks - http://www.hobbyworks.com/default.c...ores/hs/rc 
Cockeysville, M.B.Klien - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ 
Forest Hill, Forest Hill Station 
Fredrick, HobbyTown - http://www.htufrederickmd.com/ 
Sykesville / The Moose Caboose - www.themoosecaboose.com 

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 
Upton, Train-Li 

Michigan 
[/b]
Bridgeport, Jct Valley Hobby Shop 
Flint, Rider Hobby Shop 
(5 miles from Toledo, Ohio), JACKIE'S TRAINS 
Saginaw: Brasseur Electric Trains 
Wyoming, Hobby Recycling 

Minnesota 

Buffalo - Onlytrains/Carerra slots – www.onlytrains.com
Duluth -Carr's Hobby in Duluth 
Little Canada - Hub Hobby 
Richfield - Hub Hobby 
St. Paul - Scale Model Supply 

Missouri 

Montana 

[/b]Bozeman, Mr Choo Choo 

Nebraska [/b]

Omaha, House of Trains 

Nevada [/b]
Henderson, Silver State Trains, www.silverstatetrains.com
Time Square Trains

[/b]New Hampshire 
Amherst - Trains on Track

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town 
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop 
Vineland, Trains N Things 

New Mexico 

New York 
[/b]
Brooklyn - Train World Brooklyn NY 1-800-541-7010 
Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 
Buffalo, NY, Aurora Rails
Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. (Mail order only) 
Hurley - Hurley Country Store, Hurley NY 845-338-4843 
NYC/Long Island areaTrainworld and Trainland 
Rochester, NY: Dan’s Crafts & Things
East Rochester NY: Despatch Junction


North Carolina 
North Dakota [/b]
Rapid City, Whoâ€™s Hobby
Sioux Falls, Hobbytown USA

Ohio 
[/b]
Lancaster, Smoke Stack Hobby Shop 
Mason, Dixie Union Station
Newark - G Scale Junction, (Granville) http://gscalejunction.com/
Cincinnati - Entertrainment Junction – https://toys.entertrainmentjunction.com/

ohio - Jan Dell Flowers http://www.jandellflowers.com/index.html (train/flower shop) 
Depot Train & Hobby http://www.depotland.com/

Oklahoma 

Oregon 
[/b]
Beaverton, Tammie's Hobbies, 12024 SW Canyon Rd 

Pennsylvania [/b]

Broomall - Nicholas Smith Trains 
DuBois, Fishel's Hobby Shop 
Easton, Trains & Lanes Hobbies 
Feasterville, Pennsylvania , Joe's Train Station , 21 East Street Rd at Bustleton Pike, http://www.joestrainstation.com/ 
Greensburg, Brady's Train Outlet, http://www.bradystrainsoutlet.com/ 
Hermitage, Kraynak's Garden Center http://www.kraynaks.com/ 
Indiana, Whirlwind Toys 
Nanticoke, Warrior Run Loco Works 
Pittsburgh, A.B. Charles, http://www.ab-charles.com/trains/ 
Pittsburgh, Brentwood Station 
Wilkes-Barre, Walter's Hardware 


Rhode Island 

[/b]Warwick, Grandma's House and Grandpa's Train Depot. 1415 Warwick Avenue. 

South Carolina 
South Dakota 
Tennessee 

Texas 
[/b]
Houston (Bellaire), Papa Bens
Porter (Hoston), Mikes Hobby Shop 21768 Knox Dr, http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com 
Store front with very large G scale inventory including NIB discontinued items. 
San Antonio, Dibbles Hobbies, Donaldson St 210-735-7721
Hobbytown USA, Loop 410 + Vance Jackson 
San Angelo: Angelo Lawn and Hobby 
Utah 

Clearfield, Almosta Junction, www.almostajunction.com

Vermont 

Virginia 

Chantilly; The Train Depot; All Scales, http://www.traindepot.biz/ 

Washington 

Kirkland, Eastside Trains Nice inventory of Large Scale. 
Inside Gateway Bellevue 
Lakewood, WA, Online Trains
Seattle, Seattle Train Center (Interbay) 
Spokane, Sunset Junction 


West Virginia 

Wisconsin 
[/b]
Green Bay, Engine House Services 
Milwaukee/Butler, Sommerfeld Trains 

Wyoming 

CANADA 

Alberta 
[/b]
Red Deer - Canadian Scale rail & Hobby http://www.canadianscalerail.com/index.php/cPath/102

Nanton - Ultimate Trains Limited http://www.ultimatetrains.com/ (Online sales only)


Donalda - TJ Trains http://www.tjtrains.com/index.htm
British Columbia 

[/b]Kamloops - Interior Crafts 
Kamloops - Kelly's Kaboose 
Langley - Eurorail Hobby Shop, all scales, European G-Scale only http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 
Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, exclusively G Scale http://artknapptrains.com/ 
Victoria - B. C. Shaver & Hobby Shop 

Manitoba 

Winnipeg – Vector Garden trains http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/
Hartney – West Railway Studios http://www.westrailwaystudios.com/info/

New Brunswick 
Newfoundland 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia 

Nunavut 

Ontario 

Alliston, Hockley Valley Railway 
Dundas - Dundas Valley Hobby 

Port Hope - The Doll House and Train Emporium 
Puslinch - Winona Garden Railway, exclusively G-Scale http://www.wgrr.ca/ 
Streetsville - Credit Valley Railroad, all scales, some G-Scale http://www.cvrco.com/ 
St. Catherines - Niagara Central Hobbies 
Toronto - George's Trains, all scales, fair amount of G-Scale, http://www.georgestrains.com/ 
Toronto - John's Hobby, general Hobby shop, carries a fair amount of G-Scale http://www.johnshobbies.ca/main/ 


Prince Edward Island 

Quebec 
[/b]
Montreal - Max Trains, G-Scale only, but is not very large, 4058 Monselet, MontrÃ©al-Nord, QC H1H 2C5 Tel: 514-322-8626 
Montreal - Udisco Ltd., huge wholesaler of hobby items including some G-Scale, Pricing is at MSRP https://www.udisco.com/index.php 

Saskatchewan [/b]

GROOTSPOOR
Kanaaldijk 122
1831 GC KOEDJIK
NEDERLAND / EUROPEhttp://www.grootspoor.com/





RD-HOBBY Modellbahnen
jÃ¤gersburger Str 17
68649 GROSS-ROHRHEIM
GERMANY / EUROPE
http://www.rd-hobby.de


----------



## TDJR (Oct 11, 2019)

Some updates that I know about.

New Jersey 
[/b]
Cedar Grove, Tony's Train Town - *Heard they closed in 2016.*
Kearny, Gene's Grand Central Station 
Red Bank, NJ called Hobbymasters.
Somerville, The Big Little Railroad Shop - *Closed two years ago- Jan retired*
Vineland, Trains N Things


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Canada....do we exist ?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Massachusetts 
[/b]
Brockton and Wareham, Hogie's Hobbies 
Duxbury, Duxbury Green 
Hanson, The Brass Caboose 
Malden, Charles Ro Supply Co 
Worcester, The train Place 
Orleans, Snows Home & Garden 
Rockland, Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 
Sandwich, Piano Works 
West Springfield, Poneer Valley Hobbies 


Upton, Train-Li has moved to Nevada


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

New York state, remove from the list, these no longer exist:


Cheektowaga, Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart (Buffalo Metro area and blocks off I90 Airport) 

Horseheads, Lantz's Hobby shop (Wholesale Trains) located in (Elmira area) is not too far off I86/RT17. (Mail order only) 



Scot


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli is now in Reno Nevada, not in Upton Massachusetts. trainli.com G scale only, parts, repair, Zimo DCC, LGB dealer as well as other lines.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Kansas
"Dad's Toys" in Leavenworth, KS


----------



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

Some updates for British Coumbia Canada. 

- Art Knapps train store is in the process of shutting down. The website "artknapptrains.com" is no longer active but the Store website still lists trains being available. 
- BC Shaver & Hobby in Victoria no longer sells G gauge.

Below I have added a couple of limited stock G gauges sources in Vancouver.

Thanks!
Dave

Surrey - Art Knapp Trains, www dot artknappsurrey dot com/trains-man-cave
Vancouver - Central Hobbies www dot centralhobbies dot com (limited new stock, some used items)
Vancouver - Magic Box Hobbies (limited stock, Thomas & Christmas sets mainly)


----------



## rjriley1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the updates for Texas esp. Houston area.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I see that this list has sort of died.

Should we resurrect it and update it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will take some work, and it's getting unwieldy on the forum... I was maintaining it on my site, but then Randy took it back (which was fine)... I deleted the page from my web site.

You could go back a page, and copy and then try to verify, but it really needs to be posted on a web site.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if it made the "No longer selling G scale" list but Ace Hardware in Tucson stopped carrying G scale several years ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, we have a nursery here that has a large layout started by our club. During LS heyday, they had LGB and other stuff in stock. Now the layout exists, but no train sales.

I searched my site, the version before Randy took it back is here:






Where to buy?


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





I'm happy to keep it updated if people post or email me... ( I updated from your post)

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, as you already know, for Massachusetts Trainli has moved to Reno, NV and does have walkins now. Nothing left in MA for them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, updated, thanks Dan!


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll plug a couple for Delaware:

*Just Trains* - Newark, DE Just Trains of Delaware, Supplying all your Model Railroading needs - They sell mostly O scale stuff, but you will find occasional G scale stuff as it is traded in or sold to the store. They also carry the typical range of Woodland Scenics products, repro paints, and K&S metal products.

*Doug's Trains, Toys & Hobbies* - Claymont, DE Trains, Toys & Hobbies - model trains, planes, rockets, cars, railroads and books 2907 Concord Pike, Wilmington, DE 19803 - All around hobby shop: trains, paint, rocket kits, scenery supplies, etc... They advertise that they carry LGB products. The store hours are a bit all over the place depending on the season, check website for the particulars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, updated


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Upland Trains - had moved to 1531 W. 13th St. Suite G, Upland, CA 91786
Tuesday-Friday 11am-4:30pm
Saturday 11am-4pm
(909) 985-1246
ONLINE STORE 24-7-365
Website:








HOME PAGE


UPLAND TRAINS CALL FOR AN APPOINTMENT TO STOP BY 909-985-1246 WE HAVE RECENTLY CHANGED TO A WEBSITE ONLY STORE. Upland Trains has proudly helped model train enthusiasts and young engineers for the past 30 years




uplandtrains.com





I just called them today!

-Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, Talbots in San Mateo, California, had gone out of business about 2 years ago. Too bad, they were there for about 50 years!

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted... thanks Ted


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Train Express in Indianapolis is gone, out of business, primarly Lionel but G scale at times in there. Watt's is long gone but replaced by Zionsville Train Depot, still in Zionsville, Indiana, Focus on G scale but all scales, mostly second hand/estate items but can order new LGB and such in G scale. Tolin's KnK in Kokomo has G scale in stock


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, got them, but Tolin has bad reveiws...


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, the owner is a pain in the tail and difficult to deal with along with unrealistic prices. But does have G scale and a nice RC car dept for those needing those kind of parts for RC control in G scale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I added his shop and made not extra comments, in all fairness.

Greg


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

In Raleigh, North Carolina Nicks Trains Home | nicks-trains has new and used G gauge stuff. Also has most other scales as well.


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Santa Clara , Ca. Train Shop is still open. I just bought track and switch from them 2 weeks ago.
Me.
Mark Eason


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Reindeer Pass is now near Tulsa OK.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the updates guys:






Where to buy?


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





By the way, no need to tell me something does not need changing, just when it needs to be edited.

Greg

p.s. good to see you on the forum Mike!


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

Greg, Nick's Trains/Raleigh is in the other Carolina (North Carolina, not South). Might want to edit that.  

Happy Holidays, BTW!


----------



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

*Connecticut*
Amato's Middletown (Sells starter sets, LGB track, modest selection of locos/rolling stock)
Time Machine Toy and Hobby (No starter sets, but sells LGB track and small array of a few other items)


----------

